# Sticky  Best Price for a Gaggia Classic



## Glenn

Amazon Warehouse has some great prices on Gaggia Classicshttp://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...Code=ur2&qid=1360708012&sr=8-1&tag=cfukweb-21

These are mainly damaged boxes or customer returns

Many machines are brand new and in perfect order

*Please be aware that new 2015 models no longer have a solenoid , as of yet a workaround has not been found for the OPV mod for these new machines ( Jan 2015 ) *

*For the best price click here *

*
*


----------



## sjalloq

Just ordered one of the 'Like New' models for £128. Will let you know what it looks like when it turns up.


----------



## badger28

I got one of these last week. The box hadn't even been opened unless they had resealed it!

Works perfectly.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I got one last week too. Box unopened, the corner of the box was slightly squashed but the machine was completely band new.


----------



## sjalloq

sjalloq said:


> Just ordered one of the 'Like New' models for £128. Will let you know what it looks like when it turns up.


Unit turned up yesterday and I unboxed it last night. Looks to me like the box was damaged but the seal was still in place. Unit was clean and undamaged inside with all accessories and protective plastic sheeting intact. Nice to get an extra little discount to put towards a tamper. Here are some pics.

Shareef.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for the unboxing pics Shareef.

Enjoy your new Gaggia Classic from Amazon


----------



## Thufir

£168 delivered for a new non damaged.


----------



## rodabod

Bargain, posted:

http://bit.ly/XFhFIE


----------



## oversleep

rodabod said:


> Bargain, posted:
> 
> http://bit.ly/XFhFIE


thanks... Deicide to give it a shot..


----------



## old biker

I got one for £105, it said the box was damaged but when it arrived everything including the box was as new. I couldn't fault it


----------



## Jonathon

I've pretty much decided on a Gaggia Classic as my first "proper" machine and am going to get one from Amazon Warehouse @ £126.00,advertised as having damaged packaging.

As others have said,I'll let you know after delivery.


----------



## Mike mc

Just recieved my classic today and it was one of the used ones of amazon.my gaggia was brand new and still sealed in box.just had a slight dent in corner of box


----------



## oversleep

Price have gone down to the lowest in the past few months...

£103.89


----------



## Glenn

To save scrolling - here's the link again *Discounted Gaggia Classics*

*
*

*
*


----------



## jough

I have gone for one of the £116 like new ones, really chuffed to be getting something I always wanted.


----------



## smartiepants

jough said:


> I have gone for one of the £116 like new ones, really chuffed to be getting something I always wanted.


my first post on here & I have done the same, ordered the £116 like new ones at the weekend & is currently in transit, already received my espresso starter pack from Has Bean before I found this place, looks like I have a lot to read before starting it up


----------



## Tony

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum, though I've been peeking for about a week as a guest, this is a gold mine of helpful info and a bunch of friendly folk, what more can you want? Thanks Glenn for sorting my registration problem out.

*Right* my Russell Hobbs Caffee Torino {yes laugh away} died a week or so ago, seals gone and replacements don't seem available, it lasted 3- 4 years ... SO now the time has come, the quest for a second hand(?) Gaggia Classic ... I've been looking on ebay (of course) ... but now after reading this thread I am a bit confused, I thought the old Gaggia Classics were the ones to try and get hold of as the news ones aren't made as well/ not in Italy anymore.

The older classics have a proper Gaggia badge whilst the newer ones Gaggia is just printed on the front, yes?

If I understand correctly the Gaggia Selecta Deluxe is to be avoided as while it looks very similar it doesn't have the 3 solenoids, right?

Any advice/ info really would be gratefully received ... oh and ideally I have around 100 quid budget.

Tony


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hi Tony - welcome to the forum. You're right about there being loads of very helpful folk who can answer your questions. Gaggia were acquired by Philips in 2009 - the only difference is that, from 2009, the Classic has a slightly difference three way solenoid. If you are looking on Ebay, you might find Classics going for inflated prices. If you can pick one up for around £50-£60, make sure it's been properly looked after - descaled and backflushed. Forum members will answer any queries you have. But you might want to think about a new one from Amazon Warehouse - comes with peace of mind warranty and prices can be not that much more than second hand Ebay ones. If you go for a new one, ditch the pressurised portafilter basket and get an ordinary one - don't cost much. Good luck.


----------



## Tony

Thanks for the reply The Systemic Kid ... I think my mind is now made up to buy a new Gaggia Classic, just a matter of waiting to catch one on Amazon's Warehouse place, there was an offer a couple of days ago £117, but I dithered too long and I guess there was only one, by the time I came back it was sold ... and ta for the basket tip, I had read about that before ... I would 'Thank' you if I could work out how to do it!! Well fingers crossed for a new Gaggia soon, all the best ...


----------



## Glenn

Tony, you may need 5 posts to Thank someone. The Thanks button will appear beneath each post


----------



## series530

I sold my Gaggia Classic (with the Rancilio steam wand mod) on eBay last Sunday for £127 plus delivery.

I'm even more convinced now that I got a really good price. I knew that Amazon were offering discounted units but didn't appreciate that they are now that cheap.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

series530 said:


> I sold my Gaggia Classic (with the Rancilio steam wand mod) on eBay last Sunday for £127 plus delivery.
> 
> I'm even more convinced now that I got a really good price. I knew that Amazon were offering discounted units but didn't appreciate that they are now that cheap.


Punters on Ebay have no idea at times - I got £115.00 for a Classic just before Christmas - no Rancilio steam wad - it amazed me but I wasn't complaining.


----------



## Bruntino

My "Used - Good" Gaggia Classic (Amazon Warehouse price £103) arrived a couple of days ago. The box was unopened and undamaged, everything inside the box was in original packaging and brand spanking new.

think I got a bit of a bargain for my first machine!


----------



## Glenn

You sure did Bruntino.

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK


----------



## trebor127

I bought mine from Amazon Warehouse - 'used - Good' and it was in mint condition. It was only the box which was slightly damaged.

I paid the grand total of £93.50 which I was VERY happy with!


----------



## autopilot

trebor127 said:


> I bought mine from Amazon Warehouse - 'used - Good' and it was in mint condition. It was only the box which was slightly damaged.
> 
> I paid the grand total of £93.50 which I was VERY happy with!


Same here. Almost spent the same in accessories since it arrived two weeks ago, plus 2 grinders









The whole 'Amazon warehouse' thing is just a bit of a sales tactic though, they are usually brand new good stock. You tend to see the same items on their all the time. Still nice though.


----------



## soundklinik

Hi everybody, my first post here, I am about to buy a secondhand Classic from ebay UK and I was wondering if I should worry about the fact that the new ones (Philips RI8161/40) are made by Phillips and the older ones by Gaggia 74507 or 74507bcn...

In your experience, do they last a few good years? Should I try to get the older? I read somewhere that there are some small differences.

Which would be more reliable? Newer=better?

Finally is 85 pounds a good price for a 2-3 year old machine (probably still Gaggia) in excellent (he says) condition?

Will I taste a lot of difference changing from DeLonghi EC155 model that is getting tired?

Thanx for any insights


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Philips took over Gagggia in 2009 so a 2/3 year old one is Philips. This isn't necessarily a bad thing - solenoid is smaller on the new ones. Price depends on condition and maintenance - has it been descaled and backflushed - boiler purged after steaming. If so, £80.00 is OK but not a stonking bargain. As for getting better coffee - machine needs to be paired to a decent grinder and the use of freshly roasted beans.


----------



## coffeechap

Second systemic kid, so vital to get the grinder right, but IMHO the older classics are better, the components are better made including the solenoid and the steam valve, however the new one will come with a warranty and s far people on here have found the amazon ones a great deal to be had


----------



## soundklinik

The Systemic Kid said:


> Philips took over Gagggia in 2009 so a 2/3 year old one is Philips. This isn't necessarily a bad thing - solenoid is smaller on the new ones. Price depends on condition and maintenance - has it been descaled and backflushed - boiler purged after steaming. If so, £80.00 is OK but not a stonking bargain. As for getting better coffee - machine needs to be paired to a decent grinder and the use of freshly roasted beans.


Thank you both for reply.

The descaling and backflushing worries me about this machine, because he doesn't even have the blind basket...and that's a bad sign to me about maintenance...

Could a negligent owner ruin the Classic, if he didn't flush/descale?

If it doesn't leak and works "great" as he says, can I descale/backflush and have a good machine?

For grinder I want to get Delonghi KG79, Is there something better than that in $$ range?

cheers


----------



## coffeechap

Machine wise I is not everyone's recommendation o back flush and descale, you can descale, take of the shower screen, small cross head screw, tharen remove the group plate which is two hex bolts, this allows you o fully clean the group which essentially is what back flushing does, so just because it has by ever been back flushed does not mean the machine is any less good.

Grinder wise I would try to push the boat out as the one you are looking at is probably not p to the job, there are plenty of second hand grinders out there and they pop p on here a lot.


----------



## soundklinik

trebor127 said:


> I bought mine from Amazon Warehouse - 'used - Good' and it was in mint condition. It was only the box which was slightly damaged.
> 
> I paid the grand total of £93.50 which I was VERY happy with!


Where did you find this on Amazon UK? They have some used, but 130 pounds?

Link, still available?

TIA

PS. THANK YOU Coffechap, I will search the F/S forum


----------



## Mr. Bean

Just picked this up for £169.99 on Amazon. Would have gone for a used version, but I thought the 2 year guarantee was worth it! Loving it so far.


----------



## photojonny

I picked my Classic up from Gumtree on Sunday. Had been virtually unused for 3 years apparently. £55!


----------



## sand133

Does it leak water from the filter head? Like most people have said


----------



## hallph

Nice one, I'll have a look, thinking of my first espresso machine. Decent price.



autopilot said:


> Same here. Almost spent the same in accessories since it arrived two weeks ago, plus 2 grinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'Amazon warehouse' thing is just a bit of a sales tactic though, they are usually brand new good stock. You tend to see the same items on their all the time. Still nice though.


----------



## chrisah1

Very tempting to get this used and save some money - or peace of mind from amazon.

I guess second hand is best with a PID pre-installed? but that must be much more expensive?

Anyway, I still need a grinder - and I'm pretty happy with french press and turkish at home for now


----------



## Saftlad

From what little I've read, a PID on a classic is a lot of money for little benefit. A few responses to this idea have been to save your money and spend it on a better machine in the first place.

I've only just started out on this journey myself though, so take my comment with a pinch of salt until some knowledgable soul comes along.


----------



## Billy Gunn

Picked one up last week from the Amazon warehouse for £146.

Is the RRP really £300 though as Amazon claim?


----------



## Geordie Boy

A few years ago £300 seemed to be the standard high street price


----------



## Glenn

*Current Amazon Warehouse link is here*


----------



## Pete N

Wow, this makes me thinking about getting new instead of used. Great info, thanks.


----------



## mr_phillip

For info I bought one of these Amazon Warehouse Classics this week. It turned up yesterday. The box had been opened and resealed but the machine itself was immaculate, still with the cellophane intact over the chrome parts. It also came with standard baskets rather than the pressurised device they sometimes supply.

However, when setting it up I noticed that the decompression duct pipe was missing. I contacted Amazon hoping they'd just send a pipe out, but was informed that they don't ship out missing parts and, since it was a Warehouse purchase, they wouldn't ship out a replacement machine either - I could either return the whole thing for a refund or just suck it up and buy a replacement pipe myself.

I've decided that it's worth the six or seven quid that a pipe costs from eBay not to have to repackage the machine and lug it into work to be collected by a courier. I'm trying to persuade Amazon that they really ought to refund me the cost of the replacement part, but I don't hold out much hope.

Just something to bear in mind if you're thinking about ordering from Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## mr_phillip

Follow up: Amazon have now offered a refund for the cost of the missing part.


----------



## mr_phillip

Follow up to my follow up: that Amazon Warehouse Classic turned out to be a total lemon. As well as the missing part the build quality was absolutely shocking and the solenoid failed the second time I tried to use the machine. It's currently winging its way back to Amazon, and I'm left having serious doubts about Gaggias in general.


----------



## nordberg

Crumbs. I think you've been very unlucky. I know 3 people who've had warehouse Classics and they've all been brand new and perfect....


----------



## oracleoftruth

I'm in the same boat with regard looking at ebay and amazon for a classic.

I'm more inclined to go for a well maintained second hand model. I have a gaggia mdf and the classic is to upgrade from an old evolution.

My thoughts so far are to:

1. Get a good 2nd hand classic.

2. Clean and descale

3. Test pressure (i've just assembled a portafilter guage for under a tenner) and adjust opv

4. Swap wand for silvia one.

5. Get bottomless portafilter

6. Practice practice practice

Am I missing anything?

and would I be better getting someone to mod existing portafilter?

Managed to get very good results with the evolution and hoping I can push it a bit with a classic.

Oracle.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scales are a must if you haven't any. Check it comes with a non pressurised basket.


----------



## Mrboots2u

oracleoftruth said:


> I'm in the same boat with regard looking at ebay and amazon for a classic.
> 
> I'm more inclined to go for a well maintained second hand model. I have a gaggia mdf and the classic is to upgrade from an old evolution.
> 
> My thoughts so far are to:
> 
> 1. Get a good 2nd hand classic.
> 
> 2. Clean and descale
> 
> 3. Test pressure (i've just assembled a portafilter guage for under a tenner) and adjust opv
> 
> 4. Swap wand for silvia one.
> 
> 5. Get bottomless portafilter
> 
> 6. Practice practice practice
> 
> Am I missing anything?
> 
> and would I be better getting someone to mod existing portafilter?
> 
> Managed to get very good results with the evolution and hoping I can push it a bit with a classic.
> 
> Oracle.


A grinder capable of espresso grind ...


----------



## omegabri

Hi all..

Mine was new from Amazon. It was brand new untouched, all working, still had all it's bits wrapped and/or with plastic film covering them and the box was still properly sealed.

It was, and still is perfect in every way.

I'd recommend anyone wanting a brand new one to take advantage of the price and buy one

Bri &#8230;


----------



## CletePurcel

I also got a warehouse classic a couple of weeks ago. It still had its bits covered in plastic and sealed. Looked brand new. Not had any problems with it so far.


----------



## oracleoftruth

A grinder capable of espresso grind ...

..ah... so the mdf isn't as good as I'd thought? Seems to make pretty good espresso without choking the evolution on about 3.

What would be a good match for the classic then assuming I can sell the mdf and evolution?

Thanks,

Oracle


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi the mdf should be fine for espresso. There are better grinders but an mdf ia capable of making an espresso grind. I couldnt see from your previous posts if and what grinder you had .

I


----------



## oracleoftruth

Ah cool. I was worried I'd be upgrading everything at once! Just need to see if there is a classic with my name on it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've just noticed one come up in the For Sale section.


----------



## oracleoftruth

Thanks! I'll have a look now!


----------



## jakerrudd

Interesting, might have to look into this!


----------



## Tony1941

Those super-low prices have gone up to £162.35 for the Gaggia Classic from the Amazon Warehouse. Not much cheaper than new-perfect. Pity, I was becoming quite interested...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Tony1941 said:


> Those super-low prices have gone up to £162.35 for the Gaggia Classic from the Amazon Warehouse. Not much cheaper than new-perfect. Pity, I was becoming quite interested...


Keep checking as they have fluctuated in price in the past. I think the level of discount depends on the reason for it being on sale there (e.g. return, box damage, etc)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You have to keep checking - prices can drop without warning and go back up again just as quickly.


----------



## Kofe

Looks like I've had the worst Amazon warehouse deal so far. I ordered a warehouse deal based on what I'd read here thinking I would save the extra ££'s and spend them on upgrades.

BUT when it arrived it had missing parts and had water in the plastic tubes that go into the resivour. 1, No group head. 2, No Steam wond. 3, No drip tray lid.

I was fed up.

Contacted Amazon and all they offered me was a refund because it was a " warehouse " deal.

Anyway after a couple of days of Email ING each other they've agreed on this occasion they'll pay me almost the cost of me buying the missing parts. £ 58.42.

There is a silver lining. Because I've bought a Rancilio frothing arm. A new drip tray lid. And an upgraded double group head from Happy Donkey ( HD5003)

And today I bought a pressure gauge and sorted out the OPV.

Which was set to 13.5 Bar.

And I'm happy now because in my humble opinion I'm sure the coffee is tasting better. : /^)


----------



## Kofe

Sorry forgot to tell you the final price including mods. £192.66

Still cheaper that there new price of £249. Ouch &£÷$#×%


----------



## CrackDown

Hi all, new to the forum and am looking to start my espresso career with a Gaggia Classic. I've noticed there's no Warehouse deals on at the moment, and the cheapest I can find is here at £219.99: http://www.coffee-matters.co.uk/gaggia-classic-ri8161-coffee-machine-with-professional-filter-holder-stainless-steel-body.html

Anyone know of any better deals?

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle

Ebay always has plenty for sale, expect to pay around £100, you would be advise to see it working, and check on how often it has been cleaned, descaled.


----------



## CrackDown

froggystyle said:


> Ebay always has plenty for sale, expect to pay around £100, you
> 
> would be advise to see it working, and check on how often it has been cleaned, descaled.


Thanks Froggy, will start scouring ebay for good deals


----------



## Knocklong44

I've got a question. On amazon.co.uk there are 2 Gaggia Classic's.

1 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409589249&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+classic

2 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-9303-Coffee-Machine/dp/B00012BJ52/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409589249&sr=8-2&keywords=gaggia+classic

From viewing videos on how to use and look after your Gaggia Classic the second one, the 9303, is always the model I see. Come to think of it on all American presentations. The picture I am getting is the first one, the R18161, is a later model. Am I correct?

I can see some slight differences. Is there any major differences between the two. Any recomendations on which one to go for?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pretty sure they are the same - this happens on Amazon. If you are set on buying new - go for the cheaper, obviously.


----------



## Knocklong44

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pretty sure they are the same - this happens on Amazon. If you are set on buying new - go for the cheaper, obviously.


It does look that way.

I have no plans to use pods. From what I have read from various forums/threads and using ground coffee only I think I better purchase a non pressurised filter basket. Again from reading forums/threads I dont think one, single or double, will be 'included'. Looks like a visit to happydonkey for me.

One other thing I notice is that a 58mm 'Convex' tamper is also recommended by users. I have convinced myself to get one.


----------



## Glenn

Flat or Convex tampers are both fine

Pretty much a 50/50 split in the industry as well


----------



## chrisd2684

Surely second hand is the way forward for best price?


----------



## ferdinand

Just paid £66 on ebay. Machine is great.

As I've posted elsewhere, I seem to have benefitted from someone specifying "local collect only" in North Yorkshire. Less local competition than Clapham. In fact Hermes collected for me for about £8.

The record:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/231320339284?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=4f06LDJIwEmy1DeP3DJZqvtU58M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Ebay ID:

231320339284

There seem to be 3 or 4 day going through, so just be patient.

Ferdinand


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Does anyone know of a place where I can get the Gaggia Classic for less than £238.99 brand new and delivered ? Preferably the new 2015 version model number RI9403/18

Im not interested in second hand or shop returned.

http://www.cheapelectricals.co.uk/Item/gaggia-classic-ri9403-18-coffee-maker


----------



## Deejaysuave

Is it true the 2015 model can't take the Rancilio Silvia steam wand upgrade?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Deejaysuave said:


> Is it true the 2015 model can't take the Rancilio Silvia steam wand upgrade?


Members are now trying to see if this can be retro fitted..

The new machine doesnt have an a solenoid in it though for certain


----------



## Daily_Grind

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Does anyone know of a place where I can get the Gaggia Classic for less than £238.99 brand new and delivered ? Preferably the new 2015 version model number RI9403/18
> 
> Im not interested in second hand or shop returned.


If you really want a 2015 model - OK, Stainless steel boiler BUT no Solenoid )-: then 238.99 seems to be it.

However the (arguably) better outgoing RI8161/40 is now available at £216.60 from http://www.deluxeproduct.com with free delivery.

I find http://www.pricespy.co.uk a pretty accurate and (seems to be) unbiased resource when squeezing out the best possible savings on stuff. Although I still ferret around independently as well, I've so far failed to find better prices.


----------



## Deejaysuave

Looks like that company has gone bust sadly.. shame as would have been up for that price!!


----------



## daveponeill

Deejaysuave said:


> Looks like that company has gone bust sadly.. shame as would have been up for that price!!


What suggests they've gone bust?


----------



## Deejaysuave

Can't add anything to basket, phone number is dead and the Facebook link doesn't work either!


----------



## cracker666

Try the gaggia shop, theirs one in northampton.

Ours was £229.00

NOS New old stock.


----------



## daveponeill

Deejaysuave said:


> Can't add anything to basket, phone number is dead and the Facebook link doesn't work either!


Also companies' house shows Deluxe Product as having dissolved as of Sept 2014


----------



## cracker666

Amazon are doing both models, reasonably priced.


----------



## Daily_Grind

daveponeill said:


> Also companies' house shows Deluxe Product as having dissolved as of Sept 2014


Obviously I hadn't tried to buy from Deluxe Products, so was only going on the info presented by Pricespy. I've left suitable feedback for them regarding out of date listings (though being a largely automated process I guess it's a huge task monitoring every data source).

However, I note today they are showing the lowest price as £204 for a pre-2015 model from Coffee Direct (an Amazon seller). I tried a dummy purchase & it will at least add to the shopping basket.


----------



## daveponeill

Ordered and received one of these new listings on Amazon (now down to £185). I can confirm it has the aluminium boiler, solenoid, metal spouted portafilter etc. Perfect crema baskets annoyingly, but that's not a huge issue.

Edit: NB - this post is about a newly purchased *2014* model, ordered after a new (re)listing on amazon after ~1month of unavailability.


----------



## Daily_Grind

daveponeill said:


> Ordered and received one of these new listings on Amazon (now down to £185). I can confirm it has the aluminium boiler, solenoid, metal spouted portafilter etc. Perfect crema baskets annoyingly, but that's not a huge issue.


Hmmm, interesting. At that price I may be tempted to abandon the 2nd hand search and go for a new one. I'm assuming these are now being seen as 'old' stock and are reduced in favour of the 2015 (SS boiler) model.

What's the model No?

How many watts is the boiler?

Was it free delivery

At one point I believe a 2 year warranty was included. Is that still the case?


----------



## daveponeill

Daily_Grind said:


> Hmmm, interesting. At that price I may be tempted to abandon the 2nd hand search and go for a new one. I'm assuming these are now being seen as 'old' stock and are reduced in favour of the 2015 (SS boiler) model.
> 
> What's the model No?
> 
> How many watts is the boiler?
> 
> Was it free delivery
> 
> At one I believe a 2 year warranty was included. Is that still the case?


Machine is now at my partner's flat in a different city, so I will try to follow up on these questions with confirmations, but...

Model # listed on amazon was RI8161 and to the best of my knowledge this is correct.

Boiler power - will have to wait to inspect machine

I ordered Thursday and wanted the machine Friday so paid £7.99 for next-day delivery. Order was offered with free super saver delivery (3-4 days estimate I think).

Warranty booklet was included, but I haven't looked to see the duration.

Sorry these aren't more complete right now...

Edit: These details are about the 2014 model (to the best of my knowledge). This post has been moved from the thread 'best price of a gaggia classic' because the surrounding posts were discussing the 2015 model.


----------



## Daily_Grind

Mods - Discussion seems to have drifted to the 2015 model specifics. Whilst not directly relavant to this thread it's interesting stuff of course (and likely to build up) May be good reason for setting up a new thread & moving them over perhaps?


----------



## Mrboots2u

All discussion on features of of the new 2015 model moved

here...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21938-2015-gaggia-pro-and-cons&p=261839#post261839


----------



## daveponeill

My last two posts, now in the new thread, were both about a 2014 model (to the best of my knowledge), recently purchased from amazon and trying to confirm details about what appears to be a low (clearance?) price for the old stock.


----------



## Daily_Grind

Mrboots2u said:


> All discussion on features of of the new 2015 model moved
> 
> here...
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21938-2015-gaggia-pro-and-cons&p=261839#post261839


Moderating - must be a thankless task on occasions







but, could you transfer back the two posts from daveponeill and one from me near the begining of the new thread? Ta


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daily_Grind said:


> Moderating - must be a thankless task on occasions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, could you transfer back the two posts from daveponeill and one from me near the begining of the new thread? Ta


Yes it is..









ive copied them across to this thread ( there are now in both )


----------



## daveponeill

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive copied them across to this thread ( there are now in both )


Many thanks for cleaning up and returning some cohesion to what was approaching a messy thread!


----------



## thecrow

Managed to pick up one from amazon for £172. Well it was through flubit while amazon had it at £185. Mixed reviews about how they deal with returns etc as you no longer dealing directly with amazon but figured it was a good price and still have manufaturers warrenty.

Worth a look for you bargan hunters.


----------



## Daily_Grind

Well done thecrow. Just out of interest, is the warranty 1 or 2 year?


----------



## Espressopatronum

I paid £105 for mine, was used but in awesome condition.


----------



## Mmiah

Im after the 2015 model RI9403/18. Anyone know where i can get it cheap?


----------



## Mr O

Don't do it


----------



## kadeshuk

Second that. Buy the previous model from Amazon new at a bargain price or buy one of the many pre-loved ones available through the forum. You would ultimately say to yourself why didn't I do that ? the new model is lower powered and has some inferior parts compared to previous models.


----------



## jeebsy

And auto shuts off after 9 mins


----------



## Mmiah

Inferior parts how? Any particular model number? Amazon have the RI8161. Is that ok? I thought i was good with coffee but coming here has made me realise i know nothing. Lol. Time to learn i guess


----------



## Glenn

Yes, the RI8161 is the older model which has all the right parts and is modifiable (if required)

*Buying via this link* supports the forum too


----------



## Mmiah

Cheers guy and for the link. Maybe wrong place to ask but im going to order now is there anything to need right now or can things be added later? Dont shoot me but i will be using preground coffee but from the local gaggia sockist in northampton who grind when you buy. Not as good as doing it before you brew but i got to start somewhere


----------



## Kman10

Unpressurised basket


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mmiah said:


> Im after the 2015 model RI9403/18. Anyone know where i can get it cheap?


you can get it from http://www.cheapelectricals.co.uk/Item/gaggia-classic-ri9403-18-coffee-maker for the best price I could find.

It can be modified regardless to what some might say. And it has it's benefits over the previous model too

I have one and am very pleased with it. No one can discourage me with any perceived downside to this obvious upgrade in performance and parts.

As far as i'm aware stainless steel doesn't pose the potential health problems that aluminium does like Alzheimer, but please feel free to discuss this:good:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21938-2015-gaggia-pro-and-cons


----------



## Mmiah

What are the benefits of both?


----------



## Dark Side

As I posted on another thread, I purchased a RI8161 this morning from Amazon Warehouse for £162. There was only one in stock but its worth keeping an eye out for more.


----------



## plorley_coffee

Recently got a RI8161 off eBay for £47 delivered - used but good condition. Cleaned up beautifully - don't think the seller really appreciated the quality/value of the machine! Helped that the listing was advertised as 'Gagia' too!


----------



## Daily_Grind

plorley_coffee said:


> Helped that the listing was advertised as 'Gagia'


Well done. Hope it works out well.

I also use the mis-spelling search trick sometimes on fleabay and it has turned up a few bargains.


----------



## willmoore88

Got a Classic last week after lots of searching - £60. Someone selling it as a 'Gaggia Baby' with pictures of a Classic. Hardly used, great condition! Very happy! Just waiting for my unpressurised basket now.


----------



## ajsomerville

I was looking on Amazon<gs id="6f37da03-6802-44fe-a089-c4966b2f3bfc" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="112f2e88-7181-40de-ba44-3576622d30f5" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">.</gs>DE and they currently have some warehouse deals for 220 EUR in very good condition. + 10 <gs id="5c22d6ca-24d2-45ab-b215-c1895adeafa1" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="2afe4bce-777a-4bfe-8811-238f0db87d48" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">eur</gs> for shipping it still works out at roughly 180 for a returned/<gs id="af1bd23e-cef7-49d4-a437-fd9dc7a9ff94" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="2afe4bce-777a-4bfe-8811-238f0db87d48" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">refurbed</gs> classic.


----------



## Glenn

It looks like the old style Gaggia Classics are no longer sold on Amazon UK

*This link will take you to the 2015 model* - with fairly good prices usually


----------



## Mr O

End of an era


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> you can get it from http://www.cheapelectricals.co.uk/Item/gaggia-classic-ri9403-18-coffee-maker for the best price I could find.
> 
> It can be modified regardless to what some might say. And it has it's benefits over the previous model too
> 
> I have one and am very pleased with it. No one can discourage me with any perceived downside to this obvious upgrade in performance and parts.
> 
> As far as i'm aware stainless steel doesn't pose the potential health problems that aluminium does like Alzheimer, but please feel free to discuss this:good:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21938-2015-gaggia-pro-and-cons


Just like to update this.

I'm no longer pleased with the 2015 machine. Im now on my second one as the first one developed a leak and so has the second one. Im not convinced of their robustness.


----------



## Rhys

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just like to update this.
> 
> I'm no longer pleased with the 2015 machine. Im now on my second one as the first one developed a leak and so has the second one. Im not convinced of their robustness.


Get a refund, not fit for purpose and buy a used pre-Philip one (with all the mods done).


----------



## froggystyle

Need to change your sig now!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Rhys said:


> Get a refund, not fit for purpose and buy a used pre-Philip one (with all the mods done).


Post #39 ? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21805-water-coming-from-where-it-shouldnt/page4

Im getting an RI8161 sent to me by Gaggia as a replacement


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Post #39 ? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21805-water-coming-from-where-it-shouldnt/page4
> 
> Im getting an RI8161 sent to me by Gaggia as a replacement


Gonna be modding then Ratty? ;P


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

more than likely in the future, give it a while so I get used to it first then I will also know if the mods make an improvement over standard or not.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well you know the wand and that mods a piece of pi** mate so start there then onto the pressure mod later. I have a gauge on way to try the pressure one now through the 'Pay it forward' do da.....hey perhaps if you had done the pressure mod it wouldn't have sprung so many leaks as that's taking the pressure down.......I jest of course, two machines and two leaks is a poor show man feel for you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I am a bit peeved, but it still makes a decent cup of coffee albeit water pissing out everywhere, and I can hold onto this one untill the replacement arrives.

Good Gaggia aftercare service for you.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Was leak the same place mate? Bolt area?

Yes good aftercare BUT they should be giving you a better machine in the first place really. I am saying nowt about mine as don't want to tempt fate!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

No, it comes out the shower head,, its the mechanical valve leaking this time, the spring loses its springyness over time \ use,, sounds like people take the spring out and stretch it to overcome this problem. Dont really want to have to be doing that myself.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Bloody hell Ratty man I hope you have had two duds!!! Do you use as much as me? Or maybe you used wand a lot more as I guess steam creates a lot more pressure.......I hardly use mine now as 99% espresso...Not good though not at all!.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I reckon I put about 1200ml of water through it each day plus steaming about 600ml of milk a day since i got it on the 9th of february. all figures approx


----------



## Kman10

I've got the same classic you'll be getting, had 12 months used for 4 doing about 4-5 flats/caps a day, no issues, as for modding, steam wand is a simple spanner job with a pre modded wand, 30 seconds to do, easily put back to normal if needed


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive had it delivered now, I have both machines side by side. Must say the steam wand on the 2015 is longer and seems better than the RI8161. so i can see why people are so keen to change them over.


----------



## Kman10

The stock steam wand is very short for steaming without attachment on


----------



## masonharley

Amazon UK - Gaggia Classic RI8161

Dispatched from and sold by Amazon.

Old model i think £208.


----------



## Glenn

That's correct

This is the older model (the better one to get)

Click here to access Amazon


----------



## Glenn

Still available for under £300 on Amazon *from this link*


----------



## Glenn

Now with a Low Stock (6 units remaining) warning - could this be the end of the line?

£295 from here


----------



## coockiechase

Is the new model really as bad as they say?


----------



## Glenn

No. For most users its absolutely fine.

If you want to fiddle then look for a 2014 or earlier model.


----------



## LJ50

A little bit annoyed with myself. Spent the past couple of years prevaricating and hestitating to buy the Classic... now it seems only the 2015 model are available.

Similar question to coockiechase though, is the new model that bad? Or just not up to the standard of the expert user?


----------



## Glenn

The 2015 and earlier models all make coffee to the level of expertise of the user - that is the single biggest limiting factor.

You can control the pressure of the extraction using the OPV (over pressure valve) mod on the earlier models.

There are lots of second hand machines on the forum going strong from early 2000'2 - showing that if looked after they will last for many years. Therefore worth a punt second-hand as they are really only a stepping stone (one that also holds its value) on the path to an HX (Heat Exchange) machine or even a lever or dual boiler pump machine upgrade.

Think of it like learning to drive a car. You don't buy an Aston Martin to learn in.


----------



## SamuelG

I'm after a gaggia classic pre 2015! Struggling to find one to be fair!


----------



## Glenn

They pop up all the time on the For Sale section of this forum

When you hit 5 posts you will be able to see it


----------



## Ronaldbiggs

Has the access to sales thread now been increased to 10 posts ?


----------



## Bbatch

Can someone explain to me the difference between a post and pre Jan 2015 Giggia Classic is? I'm on the lookout for one and I'm a little confused


----------



## markf

Is there any place which sells the old gigga with the silvia steam wand mod already done? or it just eBay hunting haha


----------



## hotmetal

You might get lucky on ebay but many will be unmodified and unloved off the bay. If you join in and participate in the discussions on here you'll probably see one come up for sale sooner or later. Either modded and sold on when someone upgrades, or a refurbished one from gaggiamanualservice.


----------



## markf

alright thanks for the advice! i'll keep a look out for one


----------



## ChrisJM

Any good deals around at the moment?


----------



## Thwapy

forget new, get in touch with Mark -gaggiamanualservice-com on here. Superb guy, he has just sorted me out with a Classic, superb service


----------



## Glenn

For new, the best prices are Amazon Warehouse Boxed Returns

These are new models - not the older more serviceable versions that gaggiamanualservice.com sells


----------



## sgtbeardy

Are there any other places to look for these machines? Amazon don't seem to have any at the moment...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

2013 Classic in the 'For Sale' section  here.


----------



## Kyle T

Glenn said:


> For new, the best prices are Amazon Warehouse Boxed Returns
> 
> These are new models - not the older more serviceable versions that gaggiamanualservice.com sells


Mark had two for sale. £150+postage each. I had one off of him last night. Still one left.


----------



## icxga

How about a gaggia coffee?


----------



## diez2u

Hello everyone, can anyone tell me how do i get in touch with Mark?

i m interested in a gaggia classic machine, also if anyone can recommend a good grinder I would really appreciate it.

thank you.


----------



## Andrewb

If you google gaggiamanualservice his website comes up and there's a contact page.

Good grinder:- mazzer super jolly. I picked up one from a coffee machine lease company on ebay bit beaten up and I guess the we're getting rid as it wouldn't last forever using 24/7. However I have had for about 6 years without fault!

The gaggia 'coffee' basically has the same internals as a gaggia classic minus the solenoid valve, so a capable machine in my opinion.


----------



## stimu

so the new model is no good anymore?????


----------



## urbanbumpkin

stimu said:


> so the new model is no good anymore?????


Not as good as the older ones. The new ones don't allow the mods to be done to it. The OPV valve and the steam arm swap.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

urbanbumpkin said:


> Not as good as the older ones. The new ones don't allow the mods to be done to it. The OPV valve and the steam arm swap.


I agree its not as good as the older ones.

But you can fit the silvia wand and do the OPV mod.

You just have to buy a different version of the wand and it is slightly harder to fit. A full fitting guide is on this site.

The OPV is also covered in a guide attached to the wand thread.

But its been found that the OPV may not need adjusting as the 2 people known to have fitted a pressure gauge to the 2015 model have found it to be at about 10bar anyway at factory setting.


----------



## dmdrabble

For those of you contemplating buying a used Gaggia and worrying about it breaking. I've had mine for years, probably over 6 and maybe 8. I planned to buy a lovely dual boiler and upgrade when the thing packed up. It hasn't and still going strong. I do clean it, descale and back flush, sometimes taking out the shower too.

It's served me well for years and I've knocked out some cracking drinks on it - better than the chains in my opinion. I paired mine with an Iberital MC2 and got great results with the Silvia steam wand. Make sure you read or watch a couple of vids to learn when the steam is up. Still going strong. The desire to upgrade got the better of me and I bought a dual boiler Expobar. I does show up the steam power, which only really shows when making more than one latte. For a few cups per day, they are great value and will give you years of fine drinks.

Same as the other posts. Try to make sure the machine has been cleaned and descaled regularly. I wouldn't hesitate to get a used, decent machine.


----------



## Kahweol

I wouldn't be overly concerned about the model, as long as it is one with a 3-way valve. I was using a 2nd hand baby class in Australia at work, which, ironically was brought over from the UK by the previous owner. It needed a major descale at one point before settling in on the soft Sydney water, and was working wonderfully since then. The steaming isn't great but with a bit of temperature surfing it was producing similar shots to my ECM worth 10x as much.

And, yes as above backflush EVERY DAY and scale regularly if you plan to keep it functional. As long as it still works when buying 2nd hand it can be restored without much difficulty.


----------



## 2010

What is a fair price to pay for a pre '15 Classic in good condition? Also once I buy one, with it being used, is it worth replacing all the seals immediately so that I know they're done?


----------



## timmyjj21

I recommend replacing the seals if you are DIY skilled and equipped. It is petty much guaranteed the boiler seal will already be blown when you buy it second hand, Its just that the owners don't know and the leak is usually very small. One of the problems with having an aluminium boiler.

Prices vary a lot. Being a bargain hunter and planning to refurbish, I would aim for £70 or less, but this can involve a waiting period monitoring eBay and gumtree. If you wanted something with a refurb already done, I would expect a good price starting £100 and going up to £150.


----------



## Rscut

Anyone spotted any good deals on these recently?


----------



## how5er

Rscut said:


> Anyone spotted any good deals on these recently?


Im also on the hunt for a sweet deal


----------



## ashcroc

I ended up with a tebe (with recent proffesionally installed seals) for £40 after narrowly missing aout on an £80 classic (most were going for well over £100). I figured since they share the same inernals it was worth a punt & couldn't be happier.


----------



## Mikeymad

Hi all,

I know this is probably the most commonly asked question in the forum, but I'm new here so be kind! Does anyone know of any Gaggia Classics for sale? I'm open to both pre and post 2015 and used or new, it's the condition that is important.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jacko112

There's a nice gold one in the for sale section


----------



## Mikeymad

Thank you Jacko, I've just sent a message on the post so fingers crossed. I didn't even know they made a limited gold model!


----------



## Missy

And if it's dfk41s you can be sure it's in really good condition too.


----------



## Mikeymad

This is sounding too good to be true!


----------



## luke

It's worth looking at the Facebook Marketplace too (it's essentially gumtree on facebook). I think you can only get to it through the app but there are some nice classics on there every now and again. Someone was even giving an old one away for free the other day!


----------



## Mono749

Theres quite a few bargains on Ebay at the moment


----------



## Rairch

I'm looking to get my first machine soon and decided on the classic









Seems like a good'un to get started on! Just wondering what price i can expect to pay for a looker with PID and wand mod?

Cheers


----------



## DaveMak

get a standard model and do the mods yourself, especially the wand as its 1 nut to swap it out. PID is a little trickier so if you see one with it added your probably looking upwards of £170

but a standard one in good condition should go between £70 - £120.


----------



## Basra

Has anyone used the newest model of the Classic? Is it that bad? Or just not up to the quality of the original? Can they still be bought new (the old ones) ?


----------



## stefunk

I would go for a new one because of the aluminum boiler in the old one:

https://goo.gl/uDF2Th


----------



## Grateful Ant

Hi I just found a classic compared to what has been written in here seems a bit expensive but I'm totally new to the coffee machine industry being a total newbie I don't want to get ripped off. The deal is as follows £240 for

Gaggia classic - 2006 made in Italy version, not like the poorer quality version now available to buy.

The following upgrades have been done. I would recommend you do some reading around the internet to know why they are good.

- A PID controlling both brew and steam temperatures has been fitted. This includes an RTD PT100 temperature sensor replacement on the boiler for better accuracy. The PID massively reduces the fluctuation in the water temperature and allows you to accurately set the temperature you want for greater control.

- Replaced original steam wand with much better Rancilio Silvia v2 wand.

- The pressure is adjusted to 9 bar to improve extraction. Also included are:

- A quality heavy wooden tamp.

- The original portafilter.

- A bottomless portafilter.

- The original single and double baskets. - An extra double basket.

- A triple basket (only fits in the bottomless portafilter as its so deep). - A blank basket used for cleaning.

This machine has been regularly descaled and backflushed and is in full working order.

Any one think that's to pricey I'm tempted until reading some of the prices earlier in the thread.


----------



## JojoS

Grateful Ant said:


> Hi I just found a classic compared to what has been written in here seems a bit expensive but I'm totally new to the coffee machine industry being a total newbie I don't want to get ripped off. The deal is as follows £240 for
> 
> Gaggia classic - 2006 made in Italy version, not like the poorer quality version now available to buy.
> 
> The following upgrades have been done. I would recommend you do some reading around the internet to know why they are good.
> 
> - A PID controlling both brew and steam temperatures has been fitted. This includes an RTD PT100 temperature sensor replacement on the boiler for better accuracy. The PID massively reduces the fluctuation in the water temperature and allows you to accurately set the temperature you want for greater control.
> 
> - Replaced original steam wand with much better Rancilio Silvia v2 wand.
> 
> - The pressure is adjusted to 9 bar to improve extraction. Also included are:
> 
> - A quality heavy wooden tamp.
> 
> - The original portafilter.
> 
> - A bottomless portafilter.
> 
> - The original single and double baskets. - An extra double basket.
> 
> - A triple basket (only fits in the bottomless portafilter as its so deep). - A blank basket used for cleaning.
> 
> This machine has been regularly descaled and backflushed and is in full working order.
> 
> Any one think that's to pricey I'm tempted until reading some of the prices earlier in the thread.


Definitely a BARGAIN!


----------



## ashcroc

They tend to go for at least that much once a PID has been installed. It's not a cheap mod but improves temperature stability greatly.


----------



## Grateful Ant

Thank you so much for your help I just hope I'm not jumping to high the most complicated machine I've owned is a tassimo. Thanks again


----------



## JoeBeanCounter

From what I read, issue is that the new (2015 on) version uses poor internals, so looks good on the outside, but no 3-way valve, less serviceability, more plastic parts instead of metal. Best avoided.


----------



## AAD44H

Is there a new 2017/2018 model?


----------



## limpetpete

What's the going price for a used Classic? There's lots on ebay, gumtree, facebook but it's hard to know which deal to go for.


----------



## cloughy

limpetpete said:


> What's the going price for a used Classic? There's lots on ebay, gumtree, facebook but it's hard to know which deal to go for.


£120-£150 or £170 plus for one with a PID. Best bet would be to pick one up on here as then you'll know it's been looked after


----------



## limpetpete

cloughy said:


> £120-£150 or £170 plus for one with a PID. Best bet would be to pick one up on here as then you'll know it's been looked after


Thanks cloughy, I'll keep an eye out for when one comes up


----------



## jj-x-ray

limpetpete said:


> Thanks cloughy, I'll keep an eye out for when one comes up


 @gaggiamanualservice.com on here is a regular trusted source of serviced used gaggia classics.....might be worth an ask


----------



## neverh00d

Hey there all,

I am about to buy my first Gaggia Classic and I am obviously a newbie, so would like to ask for some advices. It is Gaggia Classic, manufactured in Italy (model Q96162) together with gaggia grinder (photo), price for both is 150€. So my question is if this is reliable model, what should I look after before buying it, which part of the machine are sensitive and tend to cause some problems in future. In the ad is writtten that steam wand should be replaced, so I am planing to get rancilio silvia.

Any tips, advices about these two products are welcome and thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## les24preludes

neverh00d said:


> Hey there all,
> 
> I am about to buy my first Gaggia Classic and I am obviously a newbie, so would like to ask for some advices. It is Gaggia Classic, manufactured in Italy (model Q96162) together with gaggia grinder (photo), price for both is 150€.


I think the Q96162 was a model sold in Australia, but it looks like the genuine original model. If it all works OK and the steam wand doesn't drip (that's €50 just for the part) then the price is fairly typical. I'm not sure what the steam wand is doing off the machine in the photo. A Sylvia steam wand is nice for frothers but not essential.

You'll want to replace the grinder, but at least you'll have coffee. It obviously helps to know if it's been descaled regularly.


----------



## Syenitic

neverh00d said:


> Hey there all,
> 
> I am about to buy my first Gaggia Classic and I am obviously a newbie, so would like to ask for some advices. It is Gaggia Classic, manufactured in Italy (model Q96162) together with gaggia grinder (photo), price for both is 150€. So my question is if this is reliable model, what should I look after before buying it, which part of the machine are sensitive and tend to cause some problems in future. In the ad is writtten that steam wand should be replaced, so I am planing to get rancilio silvia.
> 
> Any tips, advices about these two products are welcome and thank you in advance for your help!


I am a little curious why the steam arm is disconnected despite the wording of the advert saying it should be replaced, it is simply a bit of bent stainless steel pipe and not likely to be a problem in itself, maybe there is an issue ahead of the arms connection (steam valve for example), replacing the pipe/arm will not unblock or fix such a problem. Maybe you should ask the buyer to be more descriptive of the reason they think it should be replaced? Opening the steam valve without the arm will still produce the steam - ask the seller if that can be done?

The machine looks identical to the - new - Classic I bought in the UK back in 2002, and it is still going strong in my daughters hands. It has had the odd bit replaced but shows how 'maintainable' they are.

The tank silicone pipework is still in place, as is the SS exhaust from the OPValve. Another item that might need addressing on an older machine is replacement of the group gasket.

The grinder will be fine for a starting point, you can obviously buy better, but it will get you going I am sure. Worry about the upgrade later.


----------



## neverh00d

Syenitic said:


> Maybe you should ask the buyer to be more descriptive of the reason they think it should be replaced? Opening the steam valve without the arm will still produce the steam - ask the seller if that can be done?


The seller assured me it was regularly descaled and that the steam valve works fine, but I am going to test it myself before buying, opening the steam valve... I am also a little suspicious about the disconnected steam wand, maybe there was a dripping problem like les24preludes mentioned and owner wanted to change the steam valve but gave up?

I am wondering if there is an elegant test to find out about potential dripping errors when steam arm is disconnected and steam valve is open? Just to make sure I won't have to invest 50€ in buying new steam valve right away.

About the grider I will use it to practice my first steps and later as advised consider an upgrade.


----------



## ashcroc

neverh00d said:


> The seller assured me it was regularly descaled and that the steam valve works fine, but I am going to test it myself before buying, opening the steam valve... I am also a little suspicious about the disconnected steam wand, maybe there was a dripping problem like les24preludes mentioned and owner wanted to change the steam valve but gave up?
> 
> I am wondering if there is an elegant test to find out about potential dripping errors when steam arm is disconnected and steam valve is open? Just to make sure I won't have to invest 50€ in buying new steam valve right away.
> 
> About the grider I will use it to practice my first steps and later as advised consider an upgrade.


The grinder is fairly easy to convert to stepless which improves it greatly tough it'll still suffer some retention that the finger guard makes difficult to clear.

While it's passing strange, I wouldn't be too worried about the steam arm being disconnected. You'll be able to see if the sywam valve leaks either way.


----------



## chopho

such a shame i missed it!


----------



## Giblet46

More of a gloat, but persuaded my skeptical friend to spend £20 on the below, after a quick clean and de-scale it's running perfectly!

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/gaggia-classic-espresso-coffee-machine/1317028067?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=whatsapp


----------



## Flamingo

Does anyone know what's the best way to get a good deal on the 2019 Gaggia classic?

Gaggia direct seems to have it for £399 which is very steep!

I am assuming you can't really buy the pre-Phillips models unless it's second hand. Any other place I should be looking at besides the sales section in this forum & gumtree / ebay?


----------



## coffeechap

Seriously just but the one from @Hasiits in lovely condition and has the right upgrades and a tamper, he is very reliable as well


----------



## Tristan Murray

I'm on the lookout if you see a bargain somewhere ?


----------



## Karlos69

Flamingo said:


> Does anyone know what's the best way to get a good deal on the 2019 Gaggia classic?
> 
> Gaggia direct seems to have it for £399 which is very steep!
> 
> I am assuming you can't really buy the pre-Phillips models unless it's second hand. Any other place I should be looking at besides the sales section in this forum & gumtree / ebay?


 I picked one up a few weeks ago for £349 from Gaggia outlet in Castleford


----------



## Roy Smith

Just ordered mine from anothercoffee.com for £357 delivered.


----------



## Magnobh

Cotsco.co.uk £349 shipped.


----------



## FlatWhitey

cloughy said:


> £120-£150 or £170 plus for one with a PID. Best bet would be to pick one up on here as then you'll know it's been looked after


 A few weeks back on eBay pre-2015 ones were consistently going for 175-225, with some of the earliest (late 90s to early 00s) going for 250+. I'm guessing it's all the people stuck at home and wanting some espresso (it's why I did at least!).

Wish I'd come across this place sooner as I'd have saved a bunch of cash that could be going on a PID, upgraded hardware and learnt so much more before buying!


----------



## allikat

Yeah, used Gaggia prices have shot up of late. It's annoying. My poor Baby needs new clothes (that 20 year old plastic is not in good condition, and nice steel is the way to go).


----------



## Agentb

allikat said:


> Yeah, used Gaggia prices have shot up of late. It's annoying. My poor Baby needs new clothes (that 20 year old plastic is not in good condition, and nice steel is the way to go).


 I saw a used Classic on gumtree in Bath a two days ago for 100 quid. Still there.👍


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

Agentb said:


> I saw a used Classic on gumtree in Bath a two days ago for 100 quid. Still there.👍


 Err no it's not. Tried to buy it myself the conversation went like this .

Messaged the chap yesterday morning.

07:59 Me - Hi is the gaggia classic still for sale if so would you be willing to post it?

08:52 him- Where to.

10:13 Me- Suffolk uk

12:49 Me (by text) any update yo my request to post.

20:29 Me- Im surprised you haven't got back to me on this - offered £140 for Machine, Portsafilter Gauge (he was also selling for £15) and P&P

21:38 - Him Said something strange was happening with his communication, and asked how I would pay and he'd ship by Hermes.

21:40 Me Told him that Id pay into his bank or via PayPal his choice, but told him I wanted somebody else other than Hermes.

21:41 him - Asked for my Address

21:43 Me -sent him my address and asked him to look at other shipping companies.-

21:44 Him - Said he would look past other shipping and contact me in the morning, asked for my address again.

21:44 Me - told him address on previous message.

TODAY

0835.Him - offered to sent via Parcelforce and asked me to pay via Bank Transfer and offered to send his account details.

08:41 Me - Told him i was happy with Parcelforce and to send over his account details for payment, Also asked for his full name and address for bank verification purposed.

Now by this point, I'd thought I'd got the machine but alas no. Had an immediate response from him saying SORRY, I THINK ITS SOLD WITH SOME OF THE OTHER STUFF.

Go figure.


----------



## Skizz

Classic scammer. Good on you for asking for verification details, a lot of people wouldn't. Glad I got mine when I did. Needed a lot of work but for what I paid for the base machine and the replacement parts and upgrades I've done okay. For what it's worth, when things settle down I reckon there'll be a few kicking around for less than people paid for them as many will never bother putting the effort in to get them working properly.


----------



## Agentb

Well done, walk away - another will be along shortly... Always a problem on ebay gumtree etc when dealing with the unreliable fake sellers. A lot to be said for face to face transactions. 👍


----------



## AndyDClements

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Err no it's not. Tried to buy it myself the conversation went like this .
> 
> .....


 Don't suppose you travel to Norwich for work or something at the moment? Just thinking I have one with a PID that I hadn't been looking to sell, but if it's somebody nearby then I might (in other words, cannot be bothered with couriers). It's in the loft, so I'd have to check it out and run a few test shots etc.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

AndyDClements said:


> Don't suppose you travel to Norwich for work or something at the moment? Just thinking I have one with a PID that I hadn't been looking to sell, but if it's somebody nearby then I might (in other words, cannot be bothered with couriers). It's in the loft, so I'd have to check it out and run a few test shots etc.


 Thanks Andy. What are the details and how much do you want for it, My daughter lives in Norwich I could get her to collect and then hang on to it for me.


----------



## AndyDClements

I'll dig it out over the next couple of days, check it out, then think about price as I really don't recall what condition it's in cosmetically.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

AndyDClements said:


> I'll dig it out over the next couple of days, check it out, then think about price as I really don't recall what condition it's in cosmetically.


 Cheers Andy. I don't mind if it needs work, I'm capable of doing it. What water do you use in it, Norwich (like Lowestoft ) is a hard water area


----------



## AndyDClements

I wouldn't say it's hard but it's measured by lumps not ml. It was filtered water (filters didn't last long) you can soon tell they're failing as the kettle starts to cloud on the base. It would probably have been cheaper to only use bottled water.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

AndyDClements said:


> I wouldn't say it's hard but it's measured by lumps not ml. It was filtered water (filters didn't last long) you can soon tell they're failing as the kettle starts to cloud on the base. It would probably have been cheaper to only use bottled water.


 I recon bottled water is what I will use.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

AndyDClements said:


> I'll dig it out over the next couple of days, check it out, then think about price as I really don't recall what condition it's in cosmetically.


 Hi Andy, Please drop me a PM when you've sorted it and thought of a price. I not want some eagle eyed person beating me too it before I've seen the message ). Thanks


----------



## Tacitus

Has anyone ordered from Gaggia UK Direct before? Are they trustworthy?

I'm thinking about buying a new Classic from them, but I'm wondering about how good their warranty services are.

Thanks!


----------



## allikat

Tacitus said:


> Has anyone ordered from Gaggia UK Direct before? Are they trustworthy?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a new Classic from them, but I'm wondering about how good their warranty services are.
> 
> Thanks!


 They're the official importer, and formerly Gaggia UK. I'd say pretty trustworthy.


----------



## pd53

As someone who has a Nespresso machine, but is enjoying nice coffee From a local specialty coffee shop in a cafetière and wants a quality, inexpensive machine to be able to make espresso with nice coffee, I assume I wouldn't be going too far wrong with the Gran Gaggia Prestige or Gran Gaggia Deluxe from the Gaggia Direct UK website?


----------



## DB4193

Trying to upgrade from my dedica to one of these atm but price has definitely shot up lately with the lockdown


----------



## phario

(Meant to be deleted)


----------



## Doof

Prices have been crazy recently, that being said i managed to pick one up got £80 delivered - hard work though, they were going so quickly.


----------



## simplyme

Would it be worthwhile switching from a BE Express to a Classic? I have a separate grinder already, I don't really like the BE


----------



## tannie

hello guys, im new here and looking for a gaggia classic pre 2009. what are your recommended price range for them?


----------



## ting_tang

tannie said:


> hello guys, im new here and looking for a gaggia classic pre 2009. what are your recommended price range for them?


 Some guys like @ratty @MartinB @FairRecycler refurbish them, and the price normally is around 200-250£. And you can make sure that these ones are ready to go(cleaned, sealed, descaled etc).

I would recommend you to check for sale/sold sections to have some idea.


----------



## tannie

okay thanks mate

ill go check out sold section


----------



## ting_tang

tannie said:


> okay thanks mate
> 
> ill go check out sold section


 You can drop a post to a wanted section as well, so if someone is thinking about the upgrade or in the middle of some refurbishment project you will get the first call.


----------



## FlyingPianist

Just bought a 2006 Classic on eBay for £134 including postage. Totally standard, arrived today needed a good clean but works great. Already modded the steam wand and OPV. Very happy.


----------

